# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Any ideas on this algae?



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I am having problems with various algaes. I can't seem to break them no matter what I do, therefore I am opening up for suggestions. Here are some pics.
















The plants are growing great, however I obviously have problems with algae. It looks like green spot algae on the glosso. I am also having problems with a small green hair algae ~ 3mm in length. I recently aquired a small SAE and a FFF, so hopefully they will help me out. I am curious about my fertilizing regimine, and think I might be off a bit.

Specs:

10G
4.1 WPG
Pressurized CO2
pH 6.6
kH 3
gH unknown
10 hour photoperiod

Fertilizing Specs:

Saturday, Tues, Thurs

KNO3 1/8 tsp
Flourish 2ml
Flourish Iron 1.5ml
Fleet Enema 4 drops ~.1 ml

Saturday Only

50% WC
K2SO4 1/8 tsp

I pieced together my regimine from reading so it's entirely possible that it may have errors. Thanks to anyone who replies.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde

[This message was edited by Godslayer on Thu August 07 2003 at 08:33 AM.]


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I am having problems with various algaes. I can't seem to break them no matter what I do, therefore I am opening up for suggestions. Here are some pics.
















The plants are growing great, however I obviously have problems with algae. It looks like green spot algae on the glosso. I am also having problems with a small green hair algae ~ 3mm in length. I recently aquired a small SAE and a FFF, so hopefully they will help me out. I am curious about my fertilizing regimine, and think I might be off a bit.

Specs:

10G
4.1 WPG
Pressurized CO2
pH 6.6
kH 3
gH unknown
10 hour photoperiod

Fertilizing Specs:

Saturday, Tues, Thurs

KNO3 1/8 tsp
Flourish 2ml
Flourish Iron 1.5ml
Fleet Enema 4 drops ~.1 ml

Saturday Only

50% WC
K2SO4 1/8 tsp

I pieced together my regimine from reading so it's entirely possible that it may have errors. Thanks to anyone who replies.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde

[This message was edited by Godslayer on Thu August 07 2003 at 08:33 AM.]


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

my opinion is the tank still needs to get established. Once that glosso fills in it will take full advantage of your fertilizer. I was told to use 2 drops of fleet enema for a 20 gallon, so you might want to check that one out.

*Tank Journals*


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I appreciate your response on the fleet dosing. I believe you are also correct in regards to the glosso, I am anxiously waiting for it to fill in. I wanted to avoid major algae problems in the mean time and was concerned for it to get out of control. Good news is the SAEa nd FFF are busy reaing algae off most of the day.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## imported_George (Mar 28, 2003)

Bob,

I would question if 4.1 WPG is necessary for a 10 gal. aquarium considering the relatively shallow water column. Just a thought. Good luck.

George


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I'd like to echo what George said. With that much light and without co2 you're asking for trouble. Except for the glosso, the other plants you have there don't need high light. The more light you give, the more you need to stay on top of your ferts - macros and traces. I would cut back on your lighting to 2.5 - 3 WPG.

Bert.


----------



## Dr.T. (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey Bob

I'm in the same boat as you. I just planted two of my tanks, and I have the same algae growth going on. I agree that your light level is up there without the use of CO2, but I also think there is a break-in period that you will need to go through. Outside of changing your lighting, I might use some FAST growing plants to eat up the excess nutients until your other plants catch up. Good Luck!

Jeff (Dr.T.)

Tank info in profile


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Woops, sorry guys. I can't belive I missed that. I do have compressed CO2. kH 3 pH 6.6
There are a few thick stands of R. Indica on the right and the H. Difformis on the left. Also the Glosso is a fast grower. I can't imagine I would have nutrients in the WC for long. I know it's alot but I believe 4.1 WPG is manageable.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

I'd say you're doing fine, Bob. Some algae is normal when your tank is young, and you're not in bad shape at all; you're doing all the right things. Time is the likeliest cure for your problem. Looks very pretty so far!

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Don C. (Apr 29, 2003)

I'd watch your FFF closely. When mine ran out of algae they demolished my Heteranthera and then started out on my Glosso. You'd be suprised how much they can eat.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

the 10 gallon in my journal has 5.6 watt/gal. I will update the new tank info, I ran into the same type of algae. Once things get going it either is hidden by the rest of the growth or goes away. Dropping the light will make things easier, my stem plants grew so fast (reached top within week) that I got a taller tank.

*Tank Journals*


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. 

Does everyone think my fertilizing regimine is OK?

Vicki: I have had this 10G for about two years now. I broke it down about 3 weeks ago for a new aquascape because I wasn't impressed with the last one. Also because I had some serious mulm that was an issue whenever uprooting plants.

Don C: I know what you mean. The FFF is a crazy little bastard. I see him bolting around pretty much the whole day nibbling, and judging by the amount of poop he makes, I'd say he eats a fair amount.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Vicki: I have had this 10G for about two years now. I broke it down about 3 weeks ago for a new aquascape because I wasn't impressed with the last one. Also because I had some serious mulm that was an issue whenever uprooting plants.


I'm sure you realize this already, Bob, but you need to treat it as if it were a brand new tank, because essentially it is, and all the usual new tank problems will show up. Time is your best ally. Your regime sounds fine; just let yourself be guided by your nitrate and phosphate levels and adjust as necessary as time goes along.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Vicki:

I'm aware of the tank being "new," so I expect algae problems for awhile. Hopefully it will clear up in time. Thanks for all your help.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------

